# Sgt Dan Mousseau



## Halifax Tar (4 Jul 2011)

Sadly I inform all that Sgt Dan Mousseau passed away, at home, on the night of the 29th/30th of June. 

Sgt Mousseau was Sup Tech posted to the Truro Armories in NS.  

I though I would pass this on incase anyone on here had previously served with Sgt Mousseau.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Jul 2011)

RIP Sgt....  

Our condolences to the family, friends and comrades of Sgt Mousseau.


----------

